# Sweetened's 2018 kidding thread



## Sweetened (Nov 1, 2017)

We had a rough year last year, losing 90% of our kids from an abortion storm caused by mineral deficiencies.  There was some fear surrounding the storm due to my pregnancy but all testing came back negative.

Since then, I have doubled my herd by adding mini manchas to the crew as a project. Below are this years breedings (one breeding to be added as the breeding changed out of necessity). We are expecting anywhere from.16 to 22 kids between February and March.

About our bucks:
Country Magic Arcturus is a registered ND buck and a first timer. He comes from an excellent breeder and was a trade for Camanna ZH Paint The Clouds.  He is chocolate, level with a wide stance in the back. I will show him next summer. Cant wait to see what he puts down.

"Jasper" will be registered experimental and he is F1 Mini Mancha from registered stock.  He looks promising as an F1, but I am still learning what to look for in La Manchas.




 


 
Love love love this gorgeous girl. Ff to twins, milked between 1/2 and 2/3 gallon. I had to dry her up as she was trained to machine milk and never developed the penchant for hand milking. I will be buying a milker this year to reduce work load. F1 Mini Mancha day 145 is March 3rd.



 
Chocolate, chocolate, make it melt! Expecting something lovely from this old girl. She packed on the weight this summer so I opted to breed her.  Due Feb 17th.



 
Clementine is a beautiful, gentle girl and after much discussion, I believe she is a cream dilution of chamoisee. She is F1 mini Mancha. Day 145 is March 9th, my birthday! 



 
Josephine is a little wilder than most in this herd but I am so excited to see what this triplet does! Day 145 is March 8th



 
I am still waiting for doelings off this old broad, and hoping for some this year. She doesnt seem to lose a step even pushing 10 years old. Great weight... I expect high performing kids from this combo. Day 145 is February 16th



 
This girl lost triplets early last year during our abortion troubles so Im excited to see what we get this year.  Her paternal sister first freshened with an AMAZING udder, hoping to see that here. If we had a percentage registry for NDs, the kids would be 75% pure due to her paternal sire being Pholia Farm UB Pendelton. Also due February 16th.



 
This doe is a STUNNER, and i cannot get a grasp on her colour (will post a close up later). Blue eyed beauty, this one. Day 145, March 7th




Well recovered from a broken leg, we opted to put her with Jasper. I love this doe, but her fpre attachment needs improvement so im looking to see what he can do with her. Due March 5th



 
Gracie is who got me onto lamanchas, though her slight roman nose tells me she has some sketchy breeding somewhere. She is my barbie goat and an absolute sweetheart.  Went with jasper for a bigger milker. Day 150 is March 11th.

Fingers crossed for a better year with our new supplementation.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 1, 2017)

You are going to have a busy March and will be looking forward to a bunch of healthy kids.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 1, 2017)

Hope things go perfect for you this time around.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 2, 2017)

can't wait to see!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 2, 2017)

that is all does smoothly!


----------



## Sweetened (Nov 2, 2017)

Here is another view of Ruby, thpughts on colour? I am wondering if she has moonspotting as shes red but there seems to be brown in there. Her mostly white overlay makes this extremely difficult...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 2, 2017)

Wishing you blessings for this kidding season!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2017)

So excited for you! You will love the mini manchas! 

So sorry you had such a time last year.  
I admire your perseverance! 

They look lovely! Such exciting plans! You sure will be busy!


----------



## Sweetened (Nov 26, 2017)

Our 2 month bellies

Daisy


 
Rose


 

Poplar (looking like twin bucks... AGAIN)


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2017)

Love the baby bellies.
The pics look like more than twins. LOL


----------



## Sweetened (Nov 26, 2017)

She always looks like she will explode. The biggest she was was with a single buckling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2017)

Seriously! Wow!

and


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Sweetened (Dec 21, 2017)

2nd wave, 2 month bellies

Saffron - History of triplets.





Winnie - FFd to twins




Dot, Ffd to twins, 2f to a single


 

Clementine




Josephine



Ruby



Gracie


----------



## Sweetened (Dec 21, 2017)

3 month bellies

Rose - lost ff trips last year


 

Daisy - triplets


 

Poplar - twins


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow, all your girls look like they're carrying quads! Best wishes for a successful kidding season this year!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 8, 2018)

I can't wait to see what you get! Best of luck!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 8, 2018)

The last breeding I forgot to post


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 15, 2018)

4 month bellies 

Poplar: carrying different than any prior year, so either theres only one in there or Im guessing twin doelings.


 

Rose - has me on alert becauze of her late term abortion last year. No ligs and mucousy... just like her mothers MO *sigh*


 

Daisy


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2018)

I think we will be  kidding at the same time! 

Can't wait to see your mini kids especially!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 15, 2018)

Looks like babies to me!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2018)

everything goes off without a hitch.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 1, 2018)

All of the minis are being shipped due to a CAE diagnosis of one who has been culled. So we are back down to 5 does but expecting 2 sets of minis.

A couple weeks out!
Daisy



 

 

Poplar


 


 

Rose


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 1, 2018)

Due in a month

Dot


 

Gracie


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 1, 2018)

looks like you will have a few kids


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 1, 2018)

I hope so!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 1, 2018)

Man... Poplar looks like she's carrying a whole herd in there by herself! Talk about a wide load! Sorry about the CAE diagnosis. Best wishes for a successful kidding season!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 1, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Man... Poplar looks like she's carrying a whole herd in there by herself! Talk about a wide load! Sorry about the CAE diagnosis. Best wishes for a successful kidding season!



She was bigger than this with a single buckling! Shes carrying differently, so she either has one in tgere or twin doelings is my guess. The latter is my hope.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 1, 2018)

we have at least 1 that we could hang a wide load sign on and we have to make it to April for kidding!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 1, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 12, 2018)

Day 141 
Poplar - ligs softening, bagging.
Rose - ligs have been gone for a mo th but I can barely find them right now. Bagged up noticeably to the touch toover the day today.

Day 140
Daisy - Solid but bagging.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 12, 2018)

Getting closer...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 14, 2018)

142
Poplar - no change
Rose - tighter bag. Seems to be elevating at tailhead but nothing else new.

141
Daisy - no change.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 14, 2018)

Well, put rose in on her own. Im not sure if shes getting ready or just uncomfortable but...seems different. Tail is up, tail head seems raised, looks back at tummy lots when laying down. Could just be discomfort but better safe than sorry


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 17, 2018)

Sigh... come on already!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 17, 2018)

She looks ready to pop!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2018)

Triplet doelings from Rose!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## lalabugs (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats! Beautiful kids!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2018)

WOW!  Rose is a keeper for sure!  Congrats!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks all


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 18, 2018)

Aw, congrats!! And triplet does to boot!! They are cuties!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2018)

Daisy kidded yesterday (assisted). Triplets! 2d 1b

Buckling



 
Doeling


 
Doeling

 

Poplar will kid sometime today


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 21, 2018)

Congrats!! Looks like you have a good helper!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2018)

She is thrilled!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2018)

We have been in a kidding marathon too! I need to catch up! Congratulations!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2018)

Congrats! Things seem to be going very well for you


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 21, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 21, 2018)

Sweetened said:


> She is thrilled!



The look on her face says it all!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 21, 2018)

Doe year!  Cute kids to boot!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2018)

Daisy's kids

Boy



 
Doe 1


 



Doe 2


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2018)

Heres better ones of Roses's

Number 1

 
Number 2, almost white


 

Number 3, still no idea what colour she is... she almost has a gold overlay, which im not sure is possible? I was curious if this is what happens when 2 ominant colour genes present?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2018)

No idea on the colors, but they sure are fuzzy, cute little darlings!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 21, 2018)

Sweetened said:


> We had a rough year last year, losing 90% of our kids from an abortion storm caused by mineral deficiencies.  There was some fear surrounding the storm due to my pregnancy but all testing came back negative.
> 
> Since then, I have doubled my herd by adding mini manchas to the crew as a project. Below are this years breedings (one breeding to be added as the breeding changed out of necessity). We are expecting anywhere from.16 to 22 kids between February and March.
> 
> ...


I love the looks of your bucks. Does Country Magic have a little mohawk?


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2018)

MiniSilkys said:


> I love the looks of your bucks. Does Country Magic have a little mohawk?



HAHA! yes a bit of one. He has a twisty scurr that makes his hair stand up.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2018)

Too stinking cute! Congrats!


BTW I still wish you would wear gloves when going in! Nasty stuff in birthing fluids mommy!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2018)

Yup, there is, but I cant feel squat in gloves and whatevers in there is easily inhaled anyway in this cold weather!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 22, 2018)

Sweetened said:


> HAHA! yes a bit of one. He has a twisty scurr that makes his hair stand up.


So cute!


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 6, 2018)

Poplar had her twins on day 149. The doeling was born with a painful rear leg but it seems to be healing, and she lost her ear on one side as mom wouldnt leave her under that heat lamp for some reason. But shes such an interesting, fine girl.

Willow


 

 
And her beautiful buckling brother. Poplar puts gorgeous boys on the ground.

Aspen

 

Dot kidded today with triplets. 2 does and a buck. 75% nigerian and 25% mancha. All long eared and so dairy in length! All retained. Buckling likely will be wethered.

1st doeling 2lbs 15oz


 

2nd, buckling 3lbs 11 oz.


 

3rd, doeling 2lbs 11oz


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry about the ear loss but congrats on the healthy kids! Maybe mom wanted her to look like a mancha?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 6, 2018)

They are adorable! When do you let mamas and babies back with the other goats. My older doe's kids will be 1 week tomorrow. I am still waiting on her yearling daughter to kid and she can be a bit rough. I am worried she might hurt her little brother and sister but mama wants to go outside.


----------



## RoahT (Mar 6, 2018)

Awww, so cute!! They are so pretty!


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 7, 2018)

MiniSilkys said:


> They are adorable! When do you let mamas and babies back with the other goats. My older doe's kids will be 1 week tomorrow. I am still waiting on her yearling daughter to kid and she can be a bit rough. I am worried she might hurt her little brother and sister but mama wants to go outside.



Once babies are running and bouncing. They have a spot they can get into with a lamp that other goats cant.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 7, 2018)

Congrats on the adorable kids!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 7, 2018)

Too cute!!! Congrats! !


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 7, 2018)

Congratulations! They're adorable!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 27, 2018)

How are all the babies?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 14, 2019)

Hope you're doing ok, @Sweetened.  Your photos were always so beautiful.  A lot must have happened in the last year.  God bless you.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 17, 2019)

This is what I found out. https://steadfastfarm.wordpress.com/2018/09/
*https://steadfastfarm.wordpress.com/2019/01/
https://steadfastfarm.wordpress.com/2019/02/*


----------

